# Overcoming Pelvic Floor Dysfunction



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Greetings,

I am waiting to get admitted into the Mayo Clinic's Biofeedback training for pelvic floor dysfunction that I've had for the past year (and possibly colonic inertia), but I still have some issues to resolve. It may be months before I can start, so I signed up for UM's biofeedback program in a few weeks.... one motility study showed colonic inertia, and the other ones showed normal transit, so not sure what to believe....

My Pelvic PT's have told me various things regarding diet, exercise (what to avoid), eating, and internal/external massage work. I have tried valium suppositories but they make me too sleepy and I have missed out on morning workouts by pressing the snooze button too many times... And while trying to increase fiber, it seems to worsen the outlet obstruction (too much stool trying to get through small canal).... I have been told that those at the Mayo program do not do any internal work, and have been successful without it... I would rather overcome PFD without the internal work, as the internal work is starting to aggravate the PF muscles, so I think I need a break every other day. Are rectal dilators recommended for PFD/puborectalis syndrome? If so, is it every night or every other night?

I have to resort to colonics every 1-2 weeks to avoid excess backup, and wasn't sure of the long term side effects from these. Does anyone have any information on the long term side effects of colonics? I would appreciate any info on these issues......


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Chris

good luck with your upcoming biofeedback programs. it can be very helpful to see several different biofeedback PTs as you are doing--a different pair of eyes, as they say..

over on the Inspire board, i've seen a few people post about using the rectal dilators as part of their pfd physical therapy program. i believe they were using them daily.

hopefully someone on here can answer your question about the long term side effects of colonics. all i know about them is what one reads online. or you could ask your doctors and biofeedback PTs about it.

good luck with everything. keep us posted! take care.


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you Annie. One of my colon surgeons stated that colonics will over distend the colon so that they never contract, but not sure how accurate that is.....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

idk---i suppose it's possible especially if they use a lot of water....


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

In my experience with colonics (and I've had several - I have colonic inertia too), I personally don't think they over distend the colon because usually hydrotherapists are usually very in tune with the body and often will release the water when you say to, or when the pressure gage shows it's getting to a certain level. Personally the back-up I experience in my colon distends it so much, that sensation is so much more painful than anything and I believe that is causing more of an unnatural stretching of my colon. The water from the colonic is very short lived, it's only a few moments, whereas a constipation backup can go on days, know what I mean?

But I wonder if colonics and enemas can disrupt the internal flora, I had someone mention that to me recently.


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you so much for providing the feedback. That makes me feel much more comfortable about getting repeated colonics. I just don't like retaining so much water after the colonic!


----------

